# Grafikprobleme



## Der Orc (19. August 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mir vor etwas längerer Zeit einen Medion-Pc angeschafft, diesen schon einmal zur Reparatur geschickt,
jedoch wurden die Grafikprobleme nicht besser.
Da hatte ich den Gedanken, dass der Pc nicht genügend Luft ziehen kann und das deswegen die Grafikkarte überhitzt.
Deswegen habe ich den Pc neuplatziert, sodass der Lüfter viel Luft ziehen kann, dennoch kommen diese Fehler.
Ich spiele auf einer 1280 x 1024 Auflösung. Ich spiele mit den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen, dann kommen diese Grafikfehler sehr schnell,
bei niedrigeren Einstellungen kommen sie erst nach und nach.


http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g...problemeuw0.png <- Beispiel der Grafikprobleme, unten Rechts zb.
http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=g...robleme2vp0.png <- Muss ich wohl nicht erläutern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun einige Daten:

Mainboard: Medion MS-7311
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce 7600 GS Edit: Neuer Treiber runtergeladen erst heut.
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 6300 (1,86GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 Gigabyte, 4 Einzelspeicher à 512mb
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP/2002 Professional Media Center 5.01.2600 (Service Pack 2)
Festplatten, 2 Stück à ~232 Gigabite

So ich denke, dass das ausreicht, wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt, könnts ja schreiben.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2008)

Wurde beim Kauf des PC auch ein Grafiktreiber zur Karte mitgeliefert? Wenn ja, waren dort diese Fehler auch schon vorhanden? Welche Treiberversion hast du? Schau mal, ob da evtl. ein neuerer Beta-Treiber verfügbar ist und versuche es mit diesen, oder versuche mal einen älteren.

Denn gerade das untere Bild deutet recht deutlich auf ein Treiberproblem hin. Deinstalliere den aktuellen Treiber auch zuerst manuell, bevor du einen anderen versuchst.

Was mich noch interessieren würde. Tritt dieser Fehler nur bei Wow auf, oder generell bei jedem Spiel. Falls du immo nur Wow gezockt hast, dann leg das mal bei Seite und teste.

Sollten diese Fehler nicht überall auftreten, dann kannst du fast schon sicher sein, daß ein Treiberproblem vorliegt. Das kann auch mal mit einem aktuellen passieren. Also nach Beta suchen, oder evtl. den, der beigelegt wurde oder eben mal einen älteren drauf klatschen.


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2008)

Na - das klingt wirklich so, als ob da die GraKa zu warm wird. Und der Screenshot deutet auch darauf hin. Ich nehme an, dass der Rechner irgendwann neu startet, wenn Du einfach mit den Fehlern weiterspielst, ja?

Hast Du mal geschaut, wie warm die GraKa wird? Wenn Du z.B. GPU-Z mitlaufen laesst, kannst Du schauen, ob sie zu warm wird. Guck dann vielleicht mal, ob der Luefter auf der GraKa auch wirklich laeuft und ob er eventuell verstaubt ist (wenn ja - vorsichtig reinigen!).


----------



## Der Orc (20. August 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na - das klingt wirklich so, als ob da die GraKa zu warm wird. Und der Screenshot deutet auch darauf hin. Ich nehme an, dass der Rechner irgendwann neu startet, wenn Du einfach mit den Fehlern weiterspielst, ja?
> 
> Hast Du mal geschaut, wie warm die GraKa wird? Wenn Du z.B. GPU-Z mitlaufen laesst, kannst Du schauen, ob sie zu warm wird. Guck dann vielleicht mal, ob der Luefter auf der GraKa auch wirklich laeuft und ob er eventuell verstaubt ist (wenn ja - vorsichtig reinigen!).



Neustarten tut der Pc eigentlich nie, mach ihn dann meist selbst aus, eben weil ich mir dachte das die GraKa zu warm wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lass das Programm mal nebenbei laufen.

Erst gestern habe ich fast alle Komponenten (wobei dies eher ein schlecht gewähltes Wort ist, ihr wisst was ich damit meine, einige Pc-Teile eben) gereinigt, jedoch war bei dem Lüfter der GraKa keinerlei Staub zu sehen, nur bei dem CPU-Kühler, den ich natürlich auch sofort gereinigt habe.

Bisher, ohne das ich das Spiel gestartet habe, steht die Temperatur bei 61° werde später mal sagen wie warm sie maximal wird.

Ein Treiberproblem wird es nicht sein, hatte den mitgelieferten Treiber vorher drauf, ihn manuell runtergeschmissen und den neuen draufgepackt.
Keine Unterschiede.

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen wie ich das Problem am besten beheben sollte? (GraKa-Kauf fällt mir selbst ein, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Lösungen.)


----------



## Raefael (20. August 2008)

Also 61 Grad kommt mir schon etwas sehr viel vor wenn die Karte nicht unter Last ist.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte die ohne Last nicht wärmer werden als 45 Grad.

Aber so der Hardware Guru bin ich auch nicht mehr, vielleicht weiß da wer aus der Branche etwas mehr zu.

//Rafa


----------



## claet (20. August 2008)

also meine 7900GT war kühler, aber kritisch sind 61Grad ja noch nicht

trotzdem wäre es mal interessant die temp unter last zu testen, warten wir mal ergebnisse davon ab


----------



## Davip (20. August 2008)

Die dürften bis 110°C überleben. Hast du mal Windows neuinstalliert oder die Grafikkarte in einen anderen Compi eingebaut? Wenn nicht, wäre das mal ein guter Test.


----------



## Der Orc (20. August 2008)

Bisher steht die Teperatur bei 83°C Tendenz steigend. 

Werde euch gleich weitere Informationen geben, läuft ja noch nicht allzulange mit voller Last.

Hab den Pc mal aufgeschraubt, und ertastet wo es heiss ist, heiss ists an der gesamten GraKa, auch auch dem Lüfter(?) unter der GraKa.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. August 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Bisher steht die Teperatur bei 83°C Tendenz steigend.
> 
> Werde euch gleich weitere Informationen geben, läuft ja noch nicht allzulange mit voller Last.
> 
> Hab den Pc mal aufgeschraubt, und ertastet wo es heiss ist, heiss ists an der gesamten GraKa, auch auch dem Lüfter(?) unter der GraKa.



Also 83° sind nicht mehr gesund für den Grafikchip. Auch wenn der Nvidiatreiber und Nvidia selbst sagt, die Karte löppt auch bei 100° noch gut, ist mittlerweile allgemein bekannt, das diese Temperaturen nicht gesund für eine Graka sind - nebenbei heizt sich auch die Gehäuseumgebung auf. Also meine 7600GT ist etwas flotter als deine 7600GS, daher auch höher getaktet und definitiv hitzköpfiger als deine - ich habe unter Vollast nie mehr als 60° mit dem Serienkühler. ich schätze bei dir stimmt etwas mit der Kühlung der 7600GS nicht. Ich tippe darauf, dass der Kühler nicht plan auf dem Grafikchip aufliegt - das Problem hatte ich auch mal mit einer GF 6600GT - ruck zuck hat man heftigste Temperaturanstiege, obwohl augenscheinlich alles in ordnug ist.


----------



## Der Orc (20. August 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Also 83° sind nicht mehr gesund für den Grafikchip. Auch wenn der Nvidiatreiber und Nvidia selbst sagt, die Karte löppt auch bei 100° noch gut, ist mittlerweile allgemein bekannt, das diese Temperaturen nicht gesund für eine Graka sind - nebenbei heizt sich auch die Gehäuseumgebung auf. Also meine 7600GT ist etwas flotter als deine 7600GS, daher auch höher getaktet und definitiv hitzköpfiger als deine - ich habe unter Vollast nie mehr als 60° mit dem Serienkühler. ich schätze bei dir stimmt etwas mit der Kühlung der 7600GS nicht.



Find ich echt klasse, das ich sowas von Buffed-Foren-Lesern/Usern erfahre und nicht von Medion-Service-Mitarbeitern.
Denn wie schon gesagt, habe ich den Pc eingeschickt, dort wurde zwar etwas an der Grafikkarte gemacht (weiß grad nicht mehr was),
jedoch davon das der Lüfter anscheinend nichtmehr funktioniert habe ich nie was gehört.
Ausgetauscht haben sie die GraKa bestimmt auch nicht. 

Btw.: Die Temperatur steigt atm weiter, 87°C, also ihr würdet sagen, die billigste Alternativlösung wäre, eine neue Grafikkarte zu bestellen?
Wenn ja, welche würde gut und preiswert sein, und dann die beste Leistung mit den anderen Komponenten erzielen?

Edit: Kenne mich ja nicht supergut mit Pcs aus, einiges an Kenntnissen habe ich zwar, gestern als ich die Grafikkarte in der Hand hielt konnte man,
wie du schon sagtest, nichts Aussergewöhliches erkennen. (Keine Verschmutzung oder Falsche Platzierung.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (20. August 2008)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a294899.html

Das wäre eine gute Grafikkarte, deutlich schneller als deine alte.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. August 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Find ich echt klasse, das ich sowas von Buffed-Foren-Lesern/Usern erfahre und nicht von Medion-Service-Mitarbeitern.
> Denn wie schon gesagt, habe ich den Pc eingeschickt, dort wurde zwar etwas an der Grafikkarte gemacht (weiß grad nicht mehr was),
> jedoch davon das der Lüfter anscheinend nichtmehr funktioniert habe ich nie was gehört.
> Ausgetauscht haben sie die GraKa bestimmt auch nicht.
> ...



BTW: falls du eine neue Graka haben möchtest, rate ich zur 8600GT oder besser. Alleine schon weil deine CPU ja recht flott ist.

Also folgendes: Wenn meine Theorie stimmt und der Lüfter nicht plan auf dem Chip aufliegt, reicht es eigentlich aus, den Lüfter abzubauen und erneut draufzuschrauben. Bei mir ging es um maximal 1 mm (!) der als Luftpolster der Oberfläche des Grafikchips und dem Kühler lag .. hat aber gereicht, die Karte zum kochen zu bringen (115° mitunter), da kein Kontakt zwischen Kühler und Chip bestand. Äusserlich sah man rein gar nichts - der Händler schraubte den Kühler ab, justierte in neu .. und dann lief alles wunderbar. Ich würde dir aber zu einem anderen Kühler raten, als den der draufgeschraubt ist - für 20- 30 Euro gibt es da wesentlich bessere Modelle. Guckst du hier: www.alternate.de


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2008)

Du koenntest auch versuchen z.B. mit Programmen wie dem RivaTuner die GraKa zu zwingen mehr zu kuehlen. Dort gibt es eine Einstellung FAN und da kann man z.B. einstellen, dass der Luefter auch ohne Belastung schon deutlich schneller dreht. Bei meinem Heizkraftwerk (8800 GTX) hat das auf jeden Fall was gebracht...


----------



## claet (20. August 2008)

Ich würd dir ganz stark davon abraten an der Karte rumzuschrauben und wert is die au nix mehr..

Für mich auch ganz klar eine Kaufempfehlung wie sie davip ausgesprochen hat.

Entweder die bereits von ihm gepostete 3850 oder von Nvidia eine 8600GT (kostet ungefähr gleich)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. August 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du koenntest auch versuchen z.B. mit Programmen wie dem RivaTuner die GraKa zu zwingen mehr zu kuehlen. Dort gibt es eine Einstellung FAN und da kann man z.B. einstellen, dass der Luefter auch ohne Belastung schon deutlich schneller dreht. Bei meinem Heizkraftwerk (8800 GTX) hat das auf jeden Fall was gebracht...



Bringt aber auch nur etwas, wenn der Kühler ordnungsgemäß montiert wurde. Falls dieses Luftpolster zwischen Chipoberfläche und Kühlerunterseite existiert - bringt weder der Rivatuner noch sonst ein Tool irgendetwas ..


----------



## xFraqx (20. August 2008)

Nimm die HD3850.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich würd dir ganz stark davon abraten an der Karte rumzuschrauben und wert is die au nix mehr..
> 
> Für mich auch ganz klar eine Kaufempfehlung wie sie davip ausgesprochen hat.
> 
> Entweder die bereits von ihm gepostete 3850 oder von Nvidia eine 8600GT (kostet ungefähr gleich)



- Er muss den Kühler nicht selber ab- und anmontieren, das machen kleine Händer gegen geringes Geld recht gerne.
- Das mit der 8600GT schrieb ich bereits.


----------



## Hollower (20. August 2008)

Auf dem ersten Bild sehe ich keine Grafikfehler. Auf Bild zwei ist es die Kameraeinstellung die dort in ein Objekt hineinfährt, hat man ab und zu schon einmal. Hast Du denn Probleme in anderen Spielen?


----------



## xFraqx (20. August 2008)

Die 8600GT ist aber viel lahmer als die HD3850 ;>


----------



## Der Orc (20. August 2008)

Ich danke euch erstmal für die Antworten, und ich werden mir die HD3850 bald anschaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde dann wieder posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2008)

Wenn du dir aber eh eine neue kaufen würdest, falls es mit dieser nichts mehr wird, dann kannst du den Kühler auch getrost abschrauben und sehen, ob er wirklich nicht richtig aufliegt. Bevor du die Karte unversucht in die Tonne kloppst, wäre ja dann auch Schwachsinn.


----------



## Fornix (20. August 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Bild sehe ich keine Grafikfehler. Auf Bild zwei ist es die Kameraeinstellung die dort in ein Objekt hineinfährt, hat man ab und zu schon einmal. Hast Du denn Probleme in anderen Spielen?


Bild 1: Unten im schwarzen Bereich sind überall grüne Fehler.
Bild 2: Das ist beim besten Willen nicht nur die Bewegung in ein Objekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ TE: Du sagst am Lüfter der GraKa ist kein Staub. Läuft der überhaupt?


----------



## Der Orc (21. August 2008)

Also, ihr seid euch sicher das die GraKa bei mir passt? (Gibt es da überhaupt Unterschiede?)
Frag lieber nochmal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (21. August 2008)

Die Karte sollte schon laufen , sofern die genug Strom bekommt.


----------



## Der Orc (23. August 2008)

Das ist das Problem bei mir, mein Netzteil liefert erstens zuwenig Strom, und hat zuwenige Stecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



->Muss mir also noch ein Netzteil mit genügend Leistung und Steckern holen.

Ps: kennt ihr eins welches 6 6polige stecker hat?


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

Enermax Modu82+ 425W
Corsair VX450W
BeQuiet! Straight Power 450W

Such dir eins aus.

Ich persönlich würde zum Enermax greifen.


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2008)

Reden wir jetzt gerade von der 3850? Welches Netzteil hast du denn? Wurde glaub noch nicht gepostet.
Und wieso 6 6polige Stecker? War deine alte Karte eigentlich AGP oder PCI-Express?


----------



## Der Orc (23. August 2008)

hatte mich vertan bei den 6 poligen, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2008)

Und welches Netzteil hast du nun aktuell? Einen 6-poligen Stecker zur Stromversorgung der Graka wird es ja haben. Und wenn du wirklich nur eine 3850 Ati kaufst, dann müsste dein Netzteil doch verdammt schlecht sein, wenn die nicht genug Strom bekommen sollte.

Poste doch mal ein paar Details vom Netzteil


----------



## Der Orc (23. August 2008)

Fortron Source FSP350-60MDN 
AC INPUT: 230-240V~,5A,50-60Hz
DC OUTPUT: 350W
Hauptanschluss: ATX 1.x (20-polig) 1
Zusatzanschluss: ATX12V (4-polig) 1
Laufwerksanschlüsse 5,25 Zoll 4
3,5 Zoll 1

Stromstärken: +5V 30 A

+3.3V 28 A

+12V 19.5 A

-5V 0.3 A

-12V 0.5 A

+5VSB 2 A

Edit: Im "Handbuch" der RX3850 steht das die GraKa mindestens 400W braucht, damit sie stabil läuft.

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00100kp1.jpg <- Genau diese Stecker meine ich. 6 davon benötige ich + die normalen Stecker für Mainboard etc

xFraqx haben diese 3 Netzteile denn diese Stecker 6 mal? Die Bezeichnungen für die Stecker sind mir doch recht fremd, deswegen frag ich ^^ steck halt noch in den Kindschuhen was Pc-Technik betrifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2008)

Wenn man sich die Grafikkarten mal so ansieht, dann sind die Empfehlungen auf der Packung nicht zu gebrauchen. Wenn du dir eine GTX280 kaufst, dann würde ich mal schätzen, daß auf der Verpackung bestimmt als Minimum ein 600 Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird. 

Damit sichern die sich ab, falls jemand irgendein Billignetzteil kauft und es trotz Einhaltung der Angaben auf der Packung nicht hinhaut, die Hersteller schon mal aus dem Schneider sind.

Deswegen nehmen sie Werte, wovon sie wissen, daß auch wenn alles gegen sie läuft, dieser Wert niemals erreicht wird, bzw. auch das größte Billignetzteil reicht.

Wenn du mal den tatsächlichen Verbrauch eines Systems mit GTX280 (Gesamtverbrauch) ansiehst, dann bist du incl. Monitor bei ca. 300 Watt, glaub sogar noch etwas darunter. Ich bin mir sicher, daß du trotzdem auf keiner Verpackung ein 400 Watt Netzteil als Empfehlung finden wirst.

Fortran ist nicht die beste Marke, aber auch nicht die billigste. Die 3850er braucht laut Angaben ca. 50 Watt. Ich würde das Netzteil definitiv erstmal lassen und es versuchen.

Achja: Ich habe zwar jetzt nicht genau nachgesehen, aber ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, daß zwischen deiner vorigen Karte (7600er) und der ATI vom Verbrauch her kaum ein Unterschied besteht.

Die Chancen, daß eine 3850 Ati bei dir genug Strom zur Verfügung hat, stehen sehr gut.


----------



## Der Orc (23. August 2008)

Ja, aber um erstmal die GraKa mit Strom zu versorgen, bräuchte ich halt 6 von den Steckern, hab schon ein Bild mit diesen gepostet.


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ja, aber um erstmal die GraKa mit Strom zu versorgen, bräuchte ich halt 6 von den Steckern, hab schon ein Bild mit diesen gepostet.



6 von den Dingern für eine Graka ?

Also die meisten Grafikkarten brauchen 1 PCIe Stecker, aber da gibts auch Adapter , der sieht so aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das schwarze ist der 6Pin PCIe Stecker. 

Die GTX200 Serie braucht allerdings mehrere davon :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts unten im Bild. 

Die normalen Karten ( HD4850 ,HD3870 , 9800GT etc.) brauchen nur einen 6Pin PCIe.


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2008)

Das sind ganz normale 4-polige Stromstecker. Mich wundert es wirklich, daß dein Netzteil derer nur 4 hat.
Die drei Netzteile, welche oben empfohlen wurden haben alle 6 davon. Das Corsair hat glaube ich sogar 8. 

Aber jetzt mal was anderes. Wenn dir die 4 nicht reichen, wie war das dann von der Firma gelöst, welche dir den PC verkauften? Was genau wird bei dir alles mit diesen 4-poligen Steckern mit Strom versorgt?

Zähle mir bitte mal die Komponenten auf.

Wenn deine Grafikkarte auch einen solchen Anschluss hat, dann hast du eine AGP-Karte und keine PCI-Express. In diesem Fall könntest du die gepostete ATI nicht verwenden. Bitte das zu beachten.

Also poste mir bitte mal, was bei dir alles mit diesen Steckern mit Strom versorgt wird.

Sage mir ausserdem, womit deine beiden Festplatten mit Strom versorgt werden. Dein Netzteil bietet auch zwei von diesen flachen SATA-Steckern an, soweit ich sah. 

Falls deine Festplatten die Möglichkeit bieten, sie mit beiden Alternativen mit Strom zu versorgen, dann kannst du die 4-polligen auch für was anderes verwenden und die beiden Festplatten mit diesen flachen Steckern versorgen.

Guckst du hier:

http://www.deluxe24.com/PC-intern-SATA-Str...e438a805_x2.htm

Die schwarzen Stecker! Hat dein Netzteil zwei solche und sind damit evtl. deine Festplatten verbunden, bzw. bieten deine Festplatten einen derartigen Anschluss.

Es gibt im übrigen auch Adapter, um die Anzahl der vierpoligen Stecker zu erhöhen.

Aber jetzt beschreibe erstmal bitte


----------



## Der Orc (23. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> 6 von den Dingern für eine Graka ?
> 
> Also die meisten Grafikkarten brauchen 1 PCIe Stecker, aber da gibts auch Adapter , der sieht so aus :
> 
> ...



Ne nur 2 für die GraKa, halt diesen PCIe Stecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch 2 für Festplatte, 1 für DVD-Laufwerk und einen für den Brenner


----------



## Klos1 (23. August 2008)

Du brauchst aber von den 6-poligen Steckern nur einen, um eine 7600 oder die zukünftige 3850 Ati mit Strom zu versorgen. Wieso denn zwei um Himmelswillen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Festplatte, sowei Laufwerke werden über den 4-poligen Stecker mit Strom versorgt.

Oder eben über den flachen SATA-Stecker, welchen ich dir gepostet habe. Hast du da mal nachgesehen?
Hat dein Netzteil zwei dieser Stecker und bieten deine Festplatten diese Schnittstelle an? Wenn ja, könntest du die Platten auch damit mit Strom versorgen.


----------



## Der Orc (28. August 2008)

Hm, hab das neue Netzteil und die Grafikkarte eingebaut, jedoch startet mein PC nach einiger Zeit immer wieder neu.
Beim starten des PCs kommt zu erst das typische "Piepen", danach kommt ein Geräusch was sich so anhört wie ein "Döhdöh".
Ich frag mich echt woran das liegen könnte, alles ist angeschlossen, und zwar richtig.

Hoffe das ihr vielleicht zur Lösung des Problems beitragen könnt.

(Schnelle Antwort wäre umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## claet (28. August 2008)

DöhDöh klingt irgendwie nach einem Kreuz für Familie sowieso beim Familien Duell *lol*

Sorry, aber Ferndiagnose is so ziemlich schwer .. 

Kommst du denn ins Bios?


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Gief soundfile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Orc (28. August 2008)

Bios ist nicht drin, da der PC sich nach einiger Zeit neustartet.
Atm startet er gar nicht mehr, werd morgen mal zu einem Computerfachmann fahren.

Edit: "Einige" Zeit ist auch recht lustig, 15-20sek nach dem Einschalten.


----------



## Rol-and (28. August 2008)

hi, kann mir pls einer einen addonlink für wow sagen, weil mein chatfenster ist halb hinter meinen aktionsleisten, wegen einem anderen addon und jz brauch ich ein neues, mit dem man das chatfenster verschieben kann!
pls help!!!
lg


----------



## Raefael (29. August 2008)

Rol-and schrieb:


> hi, kann mir pls einer einen addonlink für wow sagen, weil mein chatfenster ist halb hinter meinen aktionsleisten, wegen einem anderen addon und jz brauch ich ein neues, mit dem man das chatfenster verschieben kann!
> pls help!!!
> lg


Öhm,
*thread hijacking ist böse*!

Das Addon heißt WoW, rechts klick auf das Chatfenster und freigeben auswählen dann kannst Du es verschieben.

//Rafa


----------



## Rol-and (31. August 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Öhm,
> *thread hijacking ist böse*!
> 
> Das Addon heißt WoW, rechts klick auf das Chatfenster und freigeben auswählen dann kannst Du es verschieben.
> ...



thx!!!!


----------



## Knöchi (2. September 2008)

das Geräusch .. döhdöhh (lol musste mich voll wegschmeissen.. sry) 
kenn ich nur von nem diskettenlaufwerk mit diskette drin, bei system start.

Wenn du dir ne neue Grafikkarte kaufst, schick deine defekte Karte doch mal an Medion, 
vielleicht bekommst ne neue Karte dafür. Kannst ja nur gewinnen dabei.

hf & gl


----------

